# Black Licorice



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

That is how democratic analysts in DC are describing Hillary. This morning in an interview they said democrats are worried about Hillary. They said like Jerry Garcia of the Grateful Dead explained we are like black licorice those who love us really love us, but those who hate us really hate us. Democratic strategists think that Hillary is this way.
What really bothers them is she is raising record amounts of money and they don't think anyone can defeat her in the primaries. However, they don't think she can win an election, because she is so polarizing. No other candidate now or in the past has been so polarizing. They don't think she can expand the democratic party, and with her running the house and senate will likely loose seats. 
So what's the thoughts on here. Will she run? Will she win the primary? What's her chances of becoming president?


----------



## arctic plainsman (Aug 21, 2005)

Great question!

I wonder if anyone really has the "pulse of the nation" anymore. What I mean is, in my circle of friends and peers, Mrs Clinton doesn't have a prayer in a presidential race. My answer to your question would be heck no, she can't win, why is she bothering?!?! On the other hand, as you pointed out, somebody or several somebody's are really giving her a lot of money to run in 2008, so apparently there are folks out there that think she's the answer.

Here's another very good case; Nancy Pelosi is the minority leader in the House, and a representative from San Francisco. I'm working under the assumption that most of us on this forum are politically right leaning when I say Holy Cow! Who do the Democratic Party think they're catering to?


----------



## arctic plainsman (Aug 21, 2005)

To answer your question T-3, if Ms Clinton is elected, what shall we do is lose our Constitutional rights. If elected, we'll see her pursue gun control, (2nd amendment,) I'd wager a return to "Politically Correct" speech, (1st amendment,), and I'd also wager we'd see and increase in the abuses of the 4th, 5th, 6th, and 10th, amendments that some say is happening under the current administration.

I think another Clinton administration would be a back lash reaction to the current president, and really bad for anyone not living in LA or New York.


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

artic: First off I am not a fan of Hillary and would not support her if she was on the card.

I disagree with your comment. I don't think she would go after our guns. Back when slick willie was in office Hillary had a study conducted. They researched youth involved in youth gun programs versus ones that were not. Guess what they found out?? Youth involved in shooting sports programs overall were better students, less likely to commit "at-risk" activities, and the list went on. Did we see that research back then? NO Hillary made quick moves to make that quiet. Problem is a few have the research materials. I saw some of it down at the NRA Center in Raton, NM. Many states with 4-H shooting sports programs have research that backs much of this data up.

Between that and the strength of the NRA, I just can't see Hillary or any Democrat for that matter going after our guns.

Just my $.02


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

I deleted the posts that referred or responded to "green poop", now that MT is gone everyone will be held to higher standard.

Jokes are fine but lets keep it on an adult plane for a change, thanks.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

> Between that and the strength of the NRA, I just can't see Hillary or any Democrat for that matter going after our guns.


They already have successfully in many many local Democrat dominated city and state governments like Mass. and everything political starts at the grass roots level.

Vigilance will always be necessary, never underestimate the far left.


----------



## arctic plainsman (Aug 21, 2005)

Live 2,
I certainly hope you are right!

My recollection is that the Clintons had a "we know whats best for you" attitude. I think their Nationalized Health Care being exhibit A. If this is the case, I think another Clinton admin would feel very comfortable trying to shove gun control down our throat for their idea of the good of the country. I am thankful for the strength of the NRA, and I've got a sealed, stamped envelope sitting on my desk to send to them with some more money. (Are you reading this Hillary? Thats right, I'm sending the NRA some more money, and yeah, I'm going to buy some more guns.) Ok, sorry about that guys. Anyway, If the liberal folks like Nancy and Hillary gain a majority in any of the branches, I think I forsee a return to the attempt at stuffing their liberal viewpoint down our throat.

I was wondering where some of the posts go!


----------



## SODSUCKER (Mar 24, 2005)

Personally I think that if Hillary was to run for President, it would be in the best interest of the Republican party. Maybe that is why she is getting record amounts of money. Could it be that some well meaning persons that support the Republicans are making sure that she is their front runner? Just like that Surviver show, you want to take the person that you have the best chance of beating to the final two. To insure the victory.

Just a thought.


----------



## Gun Owner (Sep 9, 2005)

live2hunt said:


> Between that and the strength of the NRA, I just can't see Hillary or any Democrat for that matter going after our guns.
> 
> Just my $.02


Like Mayor Ray Nagin???


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Gun Owner said:


> live2hunt said:
> 
> 
> > Between that and the strength of the NRA, I just can't see Hillary or any Democrat for that matter going after our guns.
> ...


Touche'


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Don't they get to keep the money they raise if they don't use it, maybe she has other aspirations. I could be wrong but strategically I think they control their donations and maybe shes really looking at some other Gov position.

I could be full of it about keeping the contributions I just seem to remember something like that....my memories real good, just short :lol:


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

That is what you get when you elect an idiot into a political position. My firearms would have never been turned over in that situation. Never.

I stand corrected by Gun Owner.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

When I purchased my 30-30 TC contender it said right on the box not legal for sale in the state of Mass. Thats what you get when the far left part of the Dems run things. And NYC is really a gun control and high crime city run by Democrats.


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

Isn't Bloomberg a Republican??

Wasn't Juliani (sp?) a Republican??

Benson County here in ND seems to always elect Democrats as legislators and the gun crime isn't bad there.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Juliani did a good job reducing crime in New York. I doubt if he had enough political clout to turn back the clock on gun control.

I watched an interview with him one time. His philosophy was if you prosecute the smaller crimes less of the big ones happen. The liberals though he was to tough.

It would have been interesting to see if he could have taken Hillary for Senate. I wonder where he stands as a contender in the republican primary?


----------



## Gun Owner (Sep 9, 2005)

For what its worth, there are republicans after our guns just like there are democrats that want us to keep em.

My main complaint is that a Clinton signed the first ridiculous Gun ban, Im sure the more socialist of the two wouldnt hesitate to sign another one.

Lets not forget that Hillary tends to vote along side the likes of Kennedy, and Kerry when it comes to restricting our 2A rights.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

The situation in New york is so established and happened so long before bloomberg and Juliani got into power thats its probably irrevesible.

Gun owners right though, you can't trust any of them.

There is no disputing the heart of the anti gun lobby is Democrat and liberal.

Comparing any big city to a city in ND is unrealisitic. The social and racial makeup is too different to draw comparison.

Lily white, rurally based ND is heaven on earth compared to any big cities problems


----------

